# Gute Koi-Adresse im Raum Nürnberg?



## scholzi (13. Aug. 2009)

Leute...
bin übernächste Woche in Nürnberg und ich hoffe, mir kann jemand ne gute
Adresse zum Thema Koi geben.
Also alle Adressen in meiner Region hab ich schon abgegrast und naja...lassen wir das:smoki
DANKE


----------



## mitch (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gute Koi-Adresse im Raum Nürnberg?*

hi robert 

schau mal da nach http://koizucht-mpf.de/


----------



## scholzi (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gute Koi-Adresse im Raum Nürnberg?*

Danke Mitch
hat noch jemand ne Idee die ich abtingeln kann!


----------



## scholzi (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gute Koi-Adresse im Raum Nürnberg?*

Ich schieb mal 
vielleicht hat ja einer Interesse privat ein Bierchen mit mir zu Trinken, inkl. Teichbesichtigung:smoki
Wenn ich diese Woche gefahren wäre, hätte ich ja beim FTT vobeifahren können wenn da Sachsen überhaupt zugelassen sind


----------



## herbi (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gute Koi-Adresse im Raum Nürnberg?*

Servus Robert,...

wie weit bist du den bereit von N abzuweichen,....?

Ein Bierchen oder Käffchen kannste auch in Regensburg haben,....!?

Bist herzlich eingeladen,...

Schau mal auf unser Stammtisch HP,...dort ist ein Händler den du sicher besuchen könntest,....?

http://koifreunde-bayern.de


----------



## scholzi (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Gute Koi-Adresse im Raum Nürnberg?*

 Herbi........
Danke für die nette Einladung
Ein Trip nach Regensburg kann ich nur kurzfristig einplanen, jenachdem wie es die Zeit zulässt!:smoki
Mal sehen......wenn dann meld ich mich nochmal bei Dir........


----------

